# Bait at the piers?



## Rich1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Heard a few weeks ago that there were cigs at Okaloosa and Pcola piers. Does anybody have a recent update about the bait situation? Coming down in a few days....trying to plan ahead.

Thanks!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Not as of recently at OIP...they were there 2 days ago, but skittish...wouldn't eat a thing


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

haven't seen any at p-cola either, I've fished it the last 3 weekends. an occasional redfish and black drum and the spanish have showed up in decent numbers


----------



## MississippiMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Saw some cigs at Pickens today


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks MM. I'll check it out. Seem pretty spotty hit/miss right now.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Fished NAS from the sea wall.Was trying to catch some pin fish and noticed small fish striking the surface. Rigged up my cig feathers,(dont know how to spell the name) but started catching cigs. Put one out and caught a white trout and the others fed the crabs. Its nice to see bait fish. Wont be long till bigger fish move in to feed.Last night right a sundown the white trout were thick there.No bites after dark.Im gonna keep trying.I will have to luck into a nice fish sooner or later.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

torreyislandkid said:


> Fished NAS from the sea wall.Was trying to catch some pin fish and noticed small fish striking the surface. Rigged up my cig feathers,(dont know how to spell the name) but started catching cigs. Put one out and caught a white trout and the others fed the crabs. Its nice to see bait fish. Wont be long till bigger fish move in to feed.Last night right a sundown the white trout were thick there.No bites after dark.Im gonna keep trying.I will have to luck into a nice fish sooner or later.


Thats cool the cigs are already in the bay, and that far in.


----------

